# Tips on Removing Blades from 318 JD Deck



## luckibucki (Nov 6, 2011)

My hubby and I are trying in vain to remove the mower blades so I can get them sharpened. Anybody have a schematic on the deck? How about how the blades can be removed, we have take the hex nut of the pulleys and have tried impact wrenches (I think) to try to loosen the bolt that is holding the blades to the deck. So, any suggestions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can heat them ,with a propane torch using MAPP gas(yellow cylinder),and while still hot,an air impact/socket. It's how I've done it for years.Just make sure you block the blades movement with a block of wood(4x4 is best).


----------



## luckibucki (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks JHN...shortly after I posted this and talking to my pop, hubby had the blades off! He used his air impact to get 'em off...now to sharpen.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The edges on those are 3/8" wide,from cutting edge to top. Good to see he got it!


----------

